# Welche Technik habt Ihr ?



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde es mal sehr interessieren welche Technik Ihr bei Euch im und am Teich habt.

*Habt Ihr*:

Teichfilter - Wenn ja welchen ?(Mehrkammerfilter,Vortex,Spaltsieb/Estrosive,Druckfilter,Schwerkraft oder Gepumpt ,selbst gebaut oder eine Komplettlösung gekauft etc.)
Pumpe-Wenn ja welche ?
UCV Lampe - Wenn ja welche ?
Teichbelüftung-Wenn ja Welche ?
Abschäumer - Wenn ja ... gekauft oder selbst gebaut ?
Beleuchtung - Im oder am Teich ?

Würde mich über eine rege Beteiligung von Euch freuen.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Sep. 2004)

dann mache ich mal den Anfang...

Filter Biotec 18 - gepumpte Version.
UVC lampe 36 Watt  *nicht in Betrieb*!
Pumpen: Aquamax 10000 und 6000
Standskimmer
Aquaoxy 400 Teichbelüfter


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

Jo Thorsten,

dann reih ich mich mal in die Tekkis ein   

Mehrkammerfilter in Schwerkraft , 110er Verrohrung ->Vortex,Bürstenkammer,PaF (z.Zt out of function) ,Pumpenkammer, Volumen ca.3200 Liter, selber gefummelt

Pumpe - Aquamax 15.000er (wird demnächst gegen 20.000er getauscht), Verschlauchung 2"

Flachwasserzone ca. 25m² mit vielen vielen Pflanzen

Filtergraben 12x0,8x1,1m .... mit bald , vielen, vielen Pflanzen

EDIT
Skimmer, 160er, auch in Schwerkraft 

Beleuchtung kommt noch, arbeite dran, allerdings nur ausserhalb, nich im Wasser  

Sonst noch Fragen ?


----------



## karsten. (28. Sep. 2004)

*outing*

bitte keine Mitleidsbekundungen ! 8) 

*In Betrieb : *
*Pumpe 5000l/h 
*50l Druckfilter (EB)
*Kastenskimmer (EB)
*Pumpe 1000l/h
*UW Spot + Zeitschaltuhr ( Sonnenuntergang bis zum Schlafen gehen )
*beleuchtete Brücke
*Wathose
*2 Kecher
*eine motorisierte Quitsche-ente
*Aussströmer mit Luftpumpe (nur Winterbetrieb)

*In Arbeit:*
technikgeiler Edel-Pflanzenfilter


*in Reserve:*
*Pumpe 12000l/h

*ausgemustert:*
*Oase Standskimmer
(der Filterkorb fliegt mit etwas Adrenalin und Übung ca 25m)







(EB=even built ,made by himself)


----------



## Christian (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Technik am Koiteich, aber in Planung ist:
Skimmer
Bodenablauf
Spaltsiebfilter (Eigenbau)
Pumpe 5.000l/h
Bürsten
Matten
Biofilter
Pflanzenfilter

@karsten
Hallo karsten,
was meinst du mit ausgemustert bei deinem Skimmer?


----------



## Konrad (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich keine Kois oder andere grössere Fische halte, ist meine Technik einfach gehalten:

- Bachlaufpumpe (Aquamax 5500?)
- für den Winter einen Styropor Eisfreihalter und Membranpumpe
- viele Pflanzen 
- Kescher 

Gruss
Konrad


----------



## kwoddel (28. Sep. 2004)

*Filter*

nAbend zusammen !!!

Als gepumpte Version

Skimmer mit 5000L Pumpe über Druckfilter zum Bachlauf

Filteranlage:
10000 Liter Aquamax Pumpe
1. Estro Sieve
2. 500 Liter Vortex
3. 49 Filterbürsten im Wassercontainer 700 L
4. Japanmatte im Wassercontainer 700 L mit Belüftung
5. Japanmatte im Wassercontainer 700 L mit Belüftung
6. Beruhigungsfass mit 12000 Liter Pumpe
7. UV Filter 55 W

Alles überwacht mit Schwimmerschaltern



Tschüss Frank


----------



## karsten. (28. Sep. 2004)

weil wir uns gar nicht vertragen haben !

m.M.n.
einfach nicht betriebssicher

-Filterkorb zu klein ,zu grob
-bei hohem Wasserstand zu viel "falsches" Wasser angesaugt
-zu geringer Durchsatz
-kann nur ganz geringe Wasserstände ausgleichen
-taucht bei Fehlfunktion mit Macht auf 

-interessiert sich nicht für trockenlaufende Pumpen


-könnte einem von "o...e-Teichfreunden" auf´s Auge gedrückt werden


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir im Teich ist an Technik folgendes vorhanden....

Promax 20.000
Biotec 18
Bitron 72 (seit 1Jahr außer Betrieb)
Standskimmer von Oase

Also alles von Oase.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
unsere Technik am und im Teich ist :

1 ) Aquapower 7500 l/h
2 ) Aco Belüftungskompressor 3000 L/H mit 4 Steine im Teich
3 ) Einen selbstgebauten 3 Tonnenfilter ( pro Tonne 80 Liter ) 
4 ) UVC licht 11 Watt

Im Winter werden die 4 Luftsteine auf die Flachwasserzone zusammengezogen und dienen als Eisfreihalter .

Der Tonnenfilter wird jetzt im Winter vergrößert auf 4 mal 120 Litertonnen
Eine als vortex und den Rest mit Filtermedien .

Nächstes Jahr außen und innenbeleuchtung geplant    
Werde noch viele fragen dazu haben   

Ich denke mal das wars


----------



## Leon (28. Sep. 2004)

Teichvolumen ca. 14.000 l mit Pflanzen, aber erst ca. 10 Wochen alt

Filter: *Biotec 18 *(noch mit altem Sreenex) ; Wasser wird vom Teich mittels einer

*Aquamax 15000* in den Filter gepumpt, vor dem ein 

*Bitron 72* vorgeschaltet ist. Unterstützt wird die Pumpe durch einen 

*Standskimmer*  (oase) 

In Arbeit ist ein *Pflanzfilter* mit angrenzendem *Bachlauf*. Das Wasser soll nach Durchfluss durch den Filter mittels der physikalischen Eigenart, von oben nach unten zu laufen (heißt das bei Euch "Schwerkraftprinzip"?) durch den Pflanzenfilter und anschließend über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich laufen.


----------



## Jürgen (28. Sep. 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

ich habe den Thread bislang wohl übersehen.  

Hier also mal meine Daten zur Technik:

1x OASE Aquamax 150000 (Bachlauf und PF)
1x OASE Atlantis 150 (temp. Wasserfall)
1x Skimmer
1x 120l Fass (als Pumpenkammer)
1x CO2-Düngung

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## Frank (29. Sep. 2004)

Tachchen zammen,

tjä, viel kann ich im Moment noch nicht dazu beisteuern, da fast nix an Technik vorhanden ist:

Aquamax 7.500 für Glocke und Bachlauf
Pflanzenfilter (der ja eigentlich nicht technisch ist)
Kescher

Demnächst kommt noch das Laubschutznetz zur technischen Laubabwehr dazu  8) 

MfG
Frank

PS. Nächstes Jahr kommen noch unzählige Fragen auf euch zu, zwecks Neuanlage des Teiches


----------



## Thorsten (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

*wow*   mit sovielen Antworten habe ich garnicht gerechnet...  

Schon Interessant, welche unterschiedliche Technik an den Teichen vorhanden ist.

Werde in den nächsten Tagen den "ein oder anderen" noch was fragen... aber erstmal abwarten wer sich noch so zum Thema meldet.

Danke schonmal ... und weiter so


----------



## Dr.J (29. Sep. 2004)

Also ich schliesse mich Konrad an,

einfacher Teich, einfache Technik.

1 Pumpe von Heissner (Aqua Jet????)
1 Pflanzenfilter
1 Gummifrosch als Dekoration


----------



## Roland (29. Sep. 2004)

Dann will ich auch mal:

13.000 l Teich mit Fischbesatz

- Filter Biotec 10
- Bitron 25
- Aquamax 10.000
- Teichbelüftungspumpe Aqua-Air 800/1700
- Standskimmer 200mm mit Aquamaxima 14.000(noch nicht installiert)

und vielen Pflanzen


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

Pumpe Heissner Aquacraft 6600 mit 2 Zoll Schlauch
Heissner UVC 18 Watt
Estrosieve 1
Biofilter im Moment noch so ein Tetra(Pack) 60 Liter Tonne
*Im Winter folgt ein Eigenbau (Danke euch  dea: )

1 Pumpe Heissner 6000 für Heissner Skimmer
(Fliegt beides raus)   

2 Unterwasserlampen Heissner 20 Watt
Beleuchtung Wasserfall un Pflanzen mit mit so komischen Steinlampen

MfG
Thomas


----------



## Harald (30. Sep. 2004)

also ich habe folgende Technik:

1 Biotec 10
1 Biotron 25 (nicht in Betrieb)
1 Druckfilter
1 Skimmer
1 Aquamax 10000
1 Aquamax 5000


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2004)

*Reinigungsroboter*

hallo

zum Thema Teichtechnik
hier ein paar Bilder vom meinem Teichroboter

OBELIX 59

bei der Arbeit

ok. es ist nicht das neuste Modell
und sieht auch irgendwie Sch.... aus 

aber verrichtet immer noch zuverlässig die unangenehmen Arbeiten
am Teich 
 8)


----------



## StefanS (6. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

wie funktioniert denn so das Gehäuse des Roboters - will sagen, die Teichhose ? Ich verwende das Gehäuse von Oase und muss sagen, das ist derart unangenehm, dass ich so lange wie irgend möglich ohne zweite Haut in den Teich steige. Latex-Fans mögen das anders sehen, aber das ziept und zwackt unglaublich, wenn man nicht gerade vollständig rasiert ist. Und dafür bin ich zu alt. Ausserdem sind Stiefel und Material so steif, dass man sich vorkommt wie in einer Bierdose eingesperrt . 

Ist eine teure/dünne/hautfreundliche Anglerhose besser ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (6. Okt. 2004)

*re*

@Stefan
hallo
keine Ahnung ,ich kenn mich im Bereich "Lack,Leder,Latex"
nicht so aus ...
da ich aber auch beruflich ab und zu im Wasser spiele





stammt meine Wathose aus dem Arbeitsschutzbereich und 
wird etwa so beworben :
"Wathose, PVC auf Polyester-Trägergewebe, Nähte doppelt hochfrequenzverschweißt,
 Träger verstellbar mit Kunststoffschnallen, angeschweißte PVC-Stiefel"

die läßt darunter genug Platz für die vollständige !
übliche  mitteleuropäische Beinbekleidung 
und
 1 bis 2 qm Luft


(Arbeitschutzvorschrift: Sicherungsposten um bei möglichen
Untertauchen Hilfe zum Wiederaufrichten zu haben)   8) 

am schönsten ist es ,
wenn man z.B. ein Werkzeug fallen lässt
sich bis zum Grund bückt und Wasser hereinschwabbt .....

ansonsten sehr brauchbar 
fast schön...

mfG
karsten 8)


----------



## karsten. (6. Okt. 2004)

auch gut hierfür !


----------



## StefanS (6. Okt. 2004)

Danke für die Info !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (7. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

*also irgendwann werde ich Dich nochmal verklagen*.   


Wenn ich von Dir solche Posts lese ... verschlucke ich mich entweder an dem Kaffee oder falle vor lachen vom Stuhl...

Das wollte ich nur mal so loswerden... bis denne und weiter so


----------



## birdy (8. Okt. 2004)

Hallo
Bei mir gibt's nicht viel Technik.
Eine Solarlampe 
Für den Wasserfall eine:
Filter-/Bachlaufpumpe FSP 3000 (7879)  
Nennleistung 55 W.
Max. Fördermenge 2800 l/h.
Max. Förderhöhe 2,6 m.
Geeignet für Schmutzwasser bis 4 mm Ø.
Aufstellungsposition   Es gibt da verschiedene Meinungen am Boden od. etwas erhöht, wegen Wassertemeratur am Grund, werde da im Frühling noch einmal nachfragen bei euch. Momentan steht sie am Grund 1,05 m, ist aber Wurscht weil sie eh bald abgeschaltet wird. Ich habe __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge und möchte den Fischbestand so etwa bei 10-20 St. halten. Jungfische werden einfach in unseren schönen großen Attersee ausquartiert. :twisted: 
Ich hoffe das geht so ohne weitere Technik, mal schauen und abwarten.
@ Karsten
Ich lese deine Beiträge mit Begeisterung. Ich glaube du bist mit der Natur und mit deinem Teich vollkommen in Einklang dea: und dein Humor ist sowieso einzigartig. Zum Zerkugeln.
[schild=4 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Karsten Fan[/schild]
Schöne Grüße
Birdy


----------



## norbertschweikart (13. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

dann werde ich auch mal meine Technik los, wobei diese aber mit den Teicherweiterungen gewachsen ist:
Aquamax 3500 für Wasserzirkulation im Pflanzenfilter
Aquamax 10000 mit Biotec10/Bitron25
Aquamax 15000 mit Biotec 36/Bitron36
Schwerkraft mit Skimmer in UltraSieve + Saugpumpe in UltraBead140
Planung: Bau Eiweissabschäumer
Teich hat zwischenzeitlich ca. 90.000 Liter mit Bachlauf, guter Bepflanzung, 9 Koi (bis max. 70cm), 3 Nasen, Gründlige, __ Moderlieschen und leider eingeschleppte Goldfische, wobei die Jungfische einem Pärchen Eisvögel als Nahrung dient.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2004)

Moin Norbert,

ha, dun hast deine Anlage schon fertisch ? Haste auch schon Bilder davon gemacht ? Wir hatten ja damals zur gleichen Zeit geplant und in nem anderen Forum darüber gefachsimpelt, Schwerkraft etc.

Magst uns mal/mir ein paar Bilder zeigen ? Besonders von der gemauerten Filteranlage usw.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Hercules (7. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,  
100³ Schwimteich ohne Bodengrund
Besatz 30 Kois  von ca 20-45cm & 3 Störevon ca 80-100 cm
3 Bodenabläufe
1 Skimmer alles in Schwerkraft und getrennt Regelbar durch Zugschieber
Filterteich 8x2x1m
Filtergraben ca 40 meter mit ca 450 Wasserpflanzen
Ab Fühjahr noch ein Patronefilter mit 100m Patronen & Estrosieb oder änlich
Gepumt wird zur Zeit mit 

1 Promax 30000
1 Oase 10000

1 Membranpumpe 70liter

Gruß Hercules 8)


----------



## lars (8. Nov. 2004)

na ja dann will auch auch mal ...

koi teich mit 18 cbm
pflanzfilter von ca. 4 cbm
oase biotec 30 neu für den hauptteich
oase biotec 12 für den skimmer
oase biotec 5.1 für das hotel (innenhälterung)
promax 20.000
diverse kleinpumpen für das hotel
3 membranpumpen (2 fürs hotel und 1 für den teich)

lars


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Hercules,

was meinst Du mit 40 Meter Filtergraben ? Den Uferwall/Ufergraben ausserhalb des Schwimmteiches ? Oder wird der von Wasser regelrecht durchströmt (= wird an einer Stelle in den Graben hineingepumpt und fliesst an anderer Stelle wieder hinaus) ?

Was mich an so einem Teich auch interessiert: Wie hast Du die Saugsperre realisiert ?

Wo befinden sich bei Dir die Fische ? Überall, im Filterteich odr im Schwimmteich ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Hercules (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,in dem Filtergraben Strömt am einen Ende das Wasser rein und hinten läuft es erst noch in den Filterteich und dann zurück in den Schwimmteich

Die Saugsperre da habe ich die Folie vom Teich in den Ufergraben(Filtergraben)gelegt und anschliesend wieder 5cm über den Wasserstand vom Schwimmteich hochgezogen! Der Filtergraben ist zwischen 10 und 50 cm tief je nach Wasserpflanze.

Die Fische sind eigentlich nur im Schwimmteich! aber ab un zu verieren sich ein paar Jungfisch in den Filterteich durch den Bodenablauf


----------



## StefanS (10. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Hercules,

danke für die Infos. Unglaublich ! Bei 40 Metern Länge und nur 1 % Gefälle wären das ja schon 40 cm Höhendifferenz. Wie bekommst Du das hin bei nur 10 cm Wassertiefe ? Oder geht der Ufergraben da in die Breite ? Bist Du mit nur 1 % hingekommen oder sind das mehr ?  Ist der Ufergraben mit Kies gefüllt ? Sorry, Ufergräben und Saugsperren interessieren mich nun einmal sehr.

Ich habe mit meinen knapp 5 Metern Bachlauf (ohne Kies) und vergleichsweise erheblich grösserer Tiefe schon Probleme mit den übermässig wuchernden Wasserpflanze bekommen. Oder machst Du es wie Jürgen und lässt den Ufergraben einfach seitlich in den Teich überlaufen ?

Du hast ja zwischenzeitlich zahlreiche Fotos in die Galerie eingestellt. Eine detaillierte Aufnahme würde mich schon sehr interessieren.

Die Kois im  Schwimmteich fütterst Du doch, oder  ? Nun aber Schluss - peinlich, zu viele Fragen ! Interessieren mich aber alle brennend.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Hercules (10. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,der Ufergraben ist unterschiedlich breit,und er ist nicht aus einem Gefälle sonder er hat Stufen je nachdem was für Wasserpflanzen gesetzt  worden sind! denn verschiedene Pflanzen brauchen ja bis 80 cm .

Und der Graben ist mit Kies befüllt, die Pflanzen sollen ja nur die Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser aufnehmen!

Und das Wasser lkann nicht über das Ufer in den Teich laufen ! selbst wenn es Regnet der Graben ist nur mit dem Filterteich verbunden! nur wenn der Wasserstand zu hoh wird läuft es über einen Überlauf in den Kanal!


Gruß Peter


----------



## StefanS (10. Nov. 2004)

Vielen Dank, Peter,

würdest Du irgendwann später einmal (wenn sich die Pflanzen entwickelt haben) posten, wie sich das Prinzip bewährt hat ? Wenn es bei Dir nämlich auf Dauer klappt, mache ich ganz gewaltig etwas falsch. Das Wurzelwerk füllt bei mir nämlich jeden Graben in kürzester Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr) vollständig aus, Sediment verbackt alles zu einer kompakten Masse, die nur en bloc herusgerissen werden kann. 

Danke für weitere Infos bei Gelegenheit.
Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

